# American Airlines



## JillC (Mar 20, 2006)

We are leaving for Aruba this Friday from Boston.  Does anyone know how much time in advance we need to be there.  Also, can we print off our boarding passes 24 hours in advance?


----------



## Dave M (Mar 20, 2006)

AA recommends that you arrive at the airport a full two hours before your flight. Occasional long check-in lines at BOS can mess up your trip plans if you decide to cut it too short. 

No, you won't be able to check in at home. The remote check-in is permitted only when flying to other U.S. destinations or to Puerto Rico or the U.S. Virgin Islands.


----------



## Blondie (Mar 20, 2006)

On the return I think they recommend three hours. Have fun!


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 20, 2006)

The return is, indeed, 3 hours as you clear US customs in Aruba.  You check your bags and go through a checkpoint then security and then go get your bags and take them through a checkpoint.  Then you pass by a table with people spot checking luggage and put your own bags on the conveyor and THEN you go through security again.  My friend came from BOS and was not at airport 2 hours ahead and didn't make his flght.  He thought 1 1/2 hours would be fine and it wasn't!  I'd be there earlier.  Linda


----------



## JillC (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks.  I'll be sure to be at the airport 3 hours in advance on my return.  My first trip out of the country (except for a cruise) in almost 30 years and I'm sure security be an experience.


----------

